# Iverson Wears a Suit to Game!



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Nice suit: Iverson showed up at the arena wearing a dark blue suit, something he had an aversion to doing in his years under Brown. Iverson did wear a suit when the Sixers played at Orlando in the playoffs in 1999.
> 
> "I remember the first playoff we were in, in Orlando (in 1999), he took it off and it was in a ball," Brown said. "Lumpy (Allen Lumpkin who was the team's equipment manager back then) and I hung it up. That's good. That's a good thing."


And it's not even the first time. Is Allen Iverson finally changing his way? Has he finally grown out of that baggy style? We'll find out next game.

Link (bottom of the page under Notes)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The first time he wore it was pretty publicized, I can't remember the whole story, but AI didn't like it and that's why it was balled up. If yesterday's game was any indication of how the team plays when Iverson chooses to wear a suit, I hope he doesn't wear one again. 

Really though, if he likes wearing suits that's great for him, if he likes wearing baggy clothes and jerseys that's great for him.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

i hope he stays g'd up.....thats just ai.........forget the suit


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Is AI's new reebok commercial airing in the States, the one where he's playing pool and saying "I ain't no gangsta, I ain't a thug...."? AI's really going thru an image makeover this year.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Is AI's new reebok commercial airing in the States, the one where he's playing pool and saying "I ain't no gangsta, I ain't a thug...."? AI's really going thru an image makeover this year.


Yeah, I'm really liking that. I just wish he had matured earlier, we coud've had some better years here.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> Yeah, I'm really liking that. I just wish he had matured earlier, we coud've had some better years here.


 You already forgot when we made it to the finals?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

MVPlaya said:


> You already forgot when we made it to the finals?


We made the Finals with an immature Allen Iverson. A lot of that year had to do with Larry Brown too. This year it's more Iverson than O'Brien. I'm saying if he was more mature in the past then we could've been more successful. I'm not saying we could've won that Finals though, just maybe a few more games here and there, possibly some playoff matches.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

so because iverson wore a suit 2 a game, you think that we could have won more if he wore a suit earlier.......your up there....... thats why so many love him, its's because of the image he represents i dont wanna look up to a lil *No masking* wearing a suit.........next game he's gonna be rockin a doo-rag just watch


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> so because iverson wore a suit 2 a game, you think that we could have won more if he wore a suit earlier.......your up there....... thats why so many love him, its's because of the image he represents i dont wanna look up to a lil *no masking* wearing a suit.........next game he's gonna be rockin a doo-rag just watch


No, I believe that by wearing a suit he is actually maturing. And if he were more mature earlier in his career we could've won more. He didn't really buy into this whole 'team' concept until pretty late in his nine year career. And if people like Allen Iverson because he wears baggy clothes with 'bling bling' then they like him for the wrong reason. If you refuse to respect a player because of what he wears then you respect people for the wrong reason.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

i thing too he is more mature but the fact he wears a suit isn´t a sign of mature i thing this is a case of style i like wearing things like him too and i hate suits but theres some times you have to wear it and maybe he want to send a message to others guys who not like him for the style he use.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Maturity isn't in the clothes you wear, it may give that image, but it's a faux one. Maturity can only be measured by one's actions, and truthfully I think Iverson has been mature off the court for a few years now.

Again, if he wears suits that's fine, if he doesn't that's fine. That's all inconsequential.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Maturity isn't in the clothes you wear, it may give that image, but it's a faux one. Maturity can only be measured by one's actions, and truthfully I think Iverson has been mature off the court for a few years now.
> 
> Again, if he wears suits that's fine, if he doesn't that's fine. That's all inconsequential.


By changing his style of dress and style of play Allen Iverson has shown his maturity. I don't know if he will continue wearing suits, but it's nice to see him change. Is refusal to change a sign of maturity or immaturity? We do that when we're kids, come on. If Allen Iverson had any other job, they wouldn't let him go to work in those kind of clothes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> By changing his style of dress and style of play Allen Iverson has shown his maturity. I don't know if he will continue wearing suits, but it's nice to see him change. Is refusal to change a sign of maturity or immaturity? We do that when we're kids, come on. If Allen Iverson had any other job, they wouldn't let him go to work in those kind of clothes.


Again, clothing has no bearing on maturity. That's just an outside image that truly has no real bearing on the person him/herself. It might signal a change of tastes, but that's it.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

Iverson has so many fans because he represents them.....that hip-hop image is the reason why so many like him, i love his game but i love iverson not just because of his game but coz of his personality, his heart n because of his grime he reps philly like is shud be repped........i bet no one here has even heard his rap songs.....i got his whole album.....dude shud neva rock a suit again unless its at a wedding or a funeral.......ai stay g'd up


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> Iverson has so many fans because he represents them.....that hip-hop image is the reason why so many like him, i love his game but i love iverson not just because of his game but coz of his personality, his heart n because of his grime he reps philly like is shud be repped........i bet no one here has even heard his rap songs.....i got his whole album.....dude shud neva rock a suit again unless its at a wedding or a funeral.......ai stay g'd up


I have heard his rap songs, they are not very good to be honest. I am a very, very big Iverson fan, but that doesn't mean I support everything he does. You have to look at the man's deficiencies too. I don't think Allen Iverson was "G'd" up in the first place.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

mellow-dramatik said:


> Iverson has so many fans because he represents them.....that hip-hop image is the reason why so many like him, i love his game but i love iverson not just because of his game but coz of his personality, his heart n because of his grime he reps philly like is shud be repped........i bet no one here has even heard his rap songs.....i got his whole album.....dude shud neva rock a suit again unless its at a wedding or a funeral.......ai stay g'd up


See, that's not why I liked him, and I'm sure it's not the reason a lot of people liked him. This goes to prove my point that he's the same person no matter what he's wearing, if he came out the next game wearing John Stockton-esque shorts he'd still be the same guy. He'd still leave it all on the court, and would still play the game at a breakneck pace.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

if he wore john stockton shorts that wudnt be Ai, thats what white people want AI 2 be n i can tell from wat u saying phanatic.......why cant u let him be who he wants 2 be.....corn rows, tats, gangsta wear......get ova the suit u wont see him in one for a long time.....he;s even said before he dosnt wanna be like a michael jordan wearin a suit to the game, dude prefers a throwback wit a doo-rag n hate tilted 2 the side........he;s matured but that has nothing to do with clothing thats his everyday wear get use 2 it


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> See, that's not why I liked him, and I'm sure it's not the reason a lot of people liked him. This goes to prove my point that he's the same person no matter what he's wearing, if he came out the next game wearing John Stockton-esque shorts he'd still be the same guy. He'd still leave it all on the court, and would still play the game at a breakneck pace.


Same exact reason why I like him. I think that even if he wasn't with the Sixers I would be a fan of his.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

mellow-dramatik said:


> if he wore john stockton shorts that wudnt be Ai, thats what white people want AI 2 be n i can tell from wat u saying phanatic.......why cant u let him be who he wants 2 be.....corn rows, tats, gangsta wear......get ova the suit u wont see him in one for a long time.....he;s even said before he dosnt wanna be like a michael jordan wearin a suit to the game, dude prefers a throwback wit a doo-rag n hate tilted 2 the side........he;s matured but that has nothing to do with clothing thats his everyday wear get use 2 it


The thing is, I don't care what Iverson's wearing or how his hair is, or that he has tattoos. I didn't say that he should wear Stockton shorts, or suits, I'm saying that if he is that doesn't change who it is. From my understanding, it's you who don't want him to change what he wants. Tastes change, styles evolve, if he decides to wear suits, or dress like Steve Urkel he's the same guy. And that's my point.

Iverson has matured a lot, and my argument through out all of this is that it's not the clothing that's a sign of his maturity, it's his actions. So I don't understand why you'd tell me to get used to it. I don't know why you'd act like I want him to turn white, when I'm not even white.

Many people judge a person by their outlying image, just as a suit doesn't make one more mature, throwback jerseys, a doo-rag, and baggy jeans doesn't make you g'd up. Clothes don't define the man, only the man can.

I'm not judging him either way, but it's a shame to see that there's a door left ajar for thoughts that AI sold out, if he decided to change the way he dressed.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> if he wore john stockton shorts that wudnt be Ai, thats what white people want AI 2 be n i can tell from wat u saying phanatic.......why cant u let him be who he wants 2 be.....corn rows, tats, gangsta wear......get ova the suit u wont see him in one for a long time.....he;s even said before he dosnt wanna be like a michael jordan wearin a suit to the game, dude prefers a throwback wit a doo-rag n hate tilted 2 the side........he;s matured but that has nothing to do with clothing thats his everyday wear get use 2 it


Would you still be an Iverson fan if he wore a suit to every game from now on?


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

u know iverson dosnt wear those clothes for show......he's a G .........from the gun in his glove box, the 2 joints, the chair thrown at the brawl, his criminal record, hes from the streets.......i dont want him 2 change coz he;s the realest player in the nba n i want him 2 stay that way.....u can take the kid outta the ghetto but u cant take the ghetto outta the kid.........raboogie rip


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Would you still be an Iverson fan if he wore a suit to every game from now on?


 
hes like a role model 2 me, if he wore a suit n changed his hair, removed his tats he wud be just anotha player 2 me like duncan a great player but no personality or grime......his look suits his game, it may sound dumb but i love ai for ai not just his game but his persona n the aura about him.....u prob dont understand what i mean but i dont care


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> u know iverson dosnt wear those clothes for show......he's a G .........from the gun in his glove box, the 2 joints, the chair thrown at the brawl, his criminal record, hes from the streets.......i dont want him 2 change coz he;s the realest player in the nba n i want him 2 stay that way.....u can take the kid outta the ghetto but u cant take the ghetto outta the kid.........raboogie rip


So are you trying to say that all those things you listed are positives? What are you saying man? He's real because he got in a lot of trouble with the law? Please, what you're saying is ridiculous.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

bro i knew u wudnt understand nuthin....no wonder your in china........if u think im the only one that likes ai coz of his badboy image then your a retard.........of course there negative things but at least u know where he came from n how he grew up, life isnt peaches n creame for african americans on the streets.....iverson is a rose that grew in the concrete u have 2 admire that.....n respect what he;s achieved since then.....but he still has 2 represent


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> bro i knew u wudnt understand nuthin....no wonder your in china........if u think im the only one that likes ai coz of his badboy image then your a retard.........of course there negative things but at least u know where he came from n how he grew up, life isnt peaches n creame for african americans on the streets.....iverson is a rose that grew in the concrete u have 2 admire that.....n respect what he;s achieved since then.....but he still has 2 represent


I live in China so I don't understand anything? Great logic. I am from Philadelphia, born and raised and I do know what it's like growing up in a bad enviroment. I do respect and admire the adversities Iverson has gone through in his life, but I don't always agree with what he does. What exactly are you trying to say he has to represent? The black people growing up on the streets? There are plenty of athletes that came from nothing that became big. Artest, Tinsley, Alston, Payton all come to mind. 

And you, of all people have no place to talk about geographical locations being a reason for not understanding anything about the slums of North America. Sydney, Australia is not exactly 'Gangster's Paradise'.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I think I understand what Mellow is trying to say, and if what I think is right, I agree with him. I think he's trying to say that Iverson is the only athlete to stay true to his roots. I think Iverson said it best himself in that Reebok commercial, "that's my environment, that's where I came from, I can't be somebody else, all I can be is the best that Allen Iverson can be." I think that pretty much sums it up, and I respect that. He didn't change who he was when he came into the league, he stayed the same person, same look, style, everything. No one had the balls to do what Iverson did, to wear cornrows, baggy clothes, and pretty much represent the hood. Since he did that, more african-american players have worn cornrows and followed in Iverson's footsteps. When he first came into the league, lots of people said he belonged in jail because they thought he was a "thug." He wasn't a thug, he isn't a thug, he had to live that lifestyle throughout his entire childhood, or he probably wouldn't have survived. If you didn't have a gun in Iverson's neighbourhood, you probably wouldn't last long. He was brought up in that society, and thats now who he is; why should he change because he made the NBA? Everyone belives people like Iverson (dress like him, talk like him and so on) are thugs, and they will rob you, rape you, and do whatever they can to hurt you, but they are people just like you and me. They are forced to live a rough lifestyle in order to survive, and Iverson was willing to show where he came from, and not afraid to do so. I was extremely tired while writing this post, but I hope you got what I was trying to say, if you didn't I will try and clarify tomorrow.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm just asking this for clarification..

If Iverson changed his attire because his tastes changed, would you not be a fan of his Ps!ence Fiction?

I'm trying to argue the same point, and it might seem like I'm not since I've both agreed and disagreed with Kunlun in the same topic. I'll repeat my point, I know some are tired of reading it.. maturity has nothing to do with clothes, reading that someone is mature because they are wearing a suit is just as bad as saying someone's a thug because they're wearing baggy jeans and such. I understand people being able to relate to him because of how he looks, because of what he wears, but after you're past what he looks like.. you see what he is, and do the clothes and image still mean as much?

I'm just trying to find more of an understanding of the other perspectives, because I grew up being a fan of players for their style of play, and not as much who they are off the court.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> I think I understand what Mellow is trying to say, and if what I think is right, I agree with him. I think he's trying to say that Iverson is the only athlete to stay true to his roots. I think Iverson said it best himself in that Reebok commercial, "that's my environment, that's where I came from, I can't be somebody else, all I can be is the best that Allen Iverson can be." I think that pretty much sums it up, and I respect that. He didn't change who he was when he came into the league, he stayed the same person, same look, style, everything. No one had the balls to do what Iverson did, to wear cornrows, baggy clothes, and pretty much represent the hood. Since he did that, more african-american players have worn cornrows and followed in Iverson's footsteps. When he first came into the league, lots of people said he belonged in jail because they thought he was a "thug." He wasn't a thug, he isn't a thug, he had to live that lifestyle throughout his entire childhood, or he probably wouldn't have survived. If you didn't have a gun in Iverson's neighbourhood, you probably wouldn't last long. He was brought up in that society, and thats now who he is; why should he change because he made the NBA? Everyone belives people like Iverson (dress like him, talk like him and so on) are thugs, and they will rob you, rape you, and do whatever they can to hurt you, but they are people just like you and me. They are forced to live a rough lifestyle in order to survive, and Iverson was willing to show where he came from, and not afraid to do so. I was extremely tired while writing this post, but I hope you got what I was trying to say, if you didn't I will try and clarify tomorrow.


 



i totally agree


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I'm just asking this for clarification..
> 
> If Iverson changed his attire because his tastes changed, would you not be a fan of his Ps!ence Fiction?
> 
> ...


Oh I would still definately be a fan. If he decided to wear John Stockton shorts like you said, I would still respect him for what he did, and be who he was without changing. But if he had a change of taste, there's no problem with changing, everyone has gotten the message by now. I also agree with your point about clothes not changing the man; clothes do not make who you are, you make who you are. If AI decides to wear a suit, he's still the same AI.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone know if Allen Iverson is still wearing suits to games?


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

what do u think.....of course he aint


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> what do u think.....of course he aint


Haha, alright. Just checking. Whatever he wears, I'm always supporting him.


----------

